# Dumb question about concerti



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Having just listened to the Brahms violin concerto again, and never having seen a concerto live, I have to ask:

How does the orchestra not easily drown out a solo violin (or really any other single instrument)? I know a lot of the time, the orchestra is playing fairly softly (or not at all) during the solos, but this is not always the case -- in this recording, the orchestra is sometimes playing quite loudly while the violin still sounds clearly audible. Though I can see how this can easily be achieved in a studio, I'm wondering if the same is true of a live performance, and are there ever issues with overpowering?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind is that, often times, recordings will artificially raise the sound level of the soloist so s/he stands out quite a bit more from the orchstra, even when there is a big tutti. This is not the case on all records, but quite a few.

When seeing a violin concerto live, the soloist stands towards the front of the stage to the left of the conductor. The soloist is often heard with no problem, though s/he he may be a little overpowered by the full forces of the orchestra at times. Even then, you can usually pick out the soloist. Somehow, it all works!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw this concert you're talking about live. And it was just like Tapkaara says.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Even then, you can usually pick out the soloist. Somehow, it all works!


I once saw Argerich's protege Mauricio Vallina playing the first concerto by Liszt. His playing was so soft you could only hear him when the orchestra wasn't playing.



Tapkaara said:


> he he may be a little overpowered by the full forces of the orchestra at times.


That never happens if the soloist is Bruno Gelber, of course.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I once saw Argerich's protege Mauricio Vallina playing the first concerto by Liszt. His playing was so soft you could only hear him when the orchestra wasn't playing.


Well, I'm sure the performer and the piece have a lot to do with it, too. But, generally, I don't think there is much of a problem hearing the soloist in a violin concerto. Piano concertos are perhaps a little different in that a piano can definitely hold its own against an orchestra better than a violin.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

There's one composer that springs to my mind about this problem - Rachmaninov!..Every time I hear one of his concerti live, the piano is invariably drowned out by the lush, full, romantic theme played by the orchestra. The soloist is playing his hands off! and you can't hear him!...A little better on recordings I guess...


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure we have ALL heard concerts or recordings where the soloist is drowned out by the orchestra.SO it does happen and often more so in concerts than recordings where the quality control of the mixer can do wonders!

Jim


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

David C Coleman said:


> There's one composer that springs to my mind about this problem - Rachmaninov!..Every time I hear one of his concerti live, the piano is invariably drowned out by the lush, full, romantic theme played by the orchestra. The soloist is playing his hands off! and you can't hear him!...A little better on recordings I guess...


As I said before, that won't happen if the soloist is Gelber. I suppose you never heard him play Rach's third.


----------

